# Sewer Solution



## NJDevilsFan (Jul 19, 2005)

Does anybody have any experience using this product on an Outback?

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...-solution/16617

Like many people my black tank sensors get stuck. I have read the helpful posts about Calgon and will try that, but this product looked promising. Any idea if it will clean the black tank? Thanks. Jon


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Try these threads...

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20259

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1890

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523

Ed


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I think ROB&JUDYOUTBACKERS has it. You might PM him and check things out.

Mark


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We have the same problem with toilet paper. We use the wand type that you put just inside the toilet. It seems to work and dislodge the paper. The problem for us is we are usually camping at state parks w/o sewer hookup and have to use the dump station. Then the line is too long to use it.

The wand type require a hose to be brought into the camper. It is cheaper than the one you showed though probably more work.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

NJDevilsFan.
We have had one for about nine months now and I just love it. It works like a charm. Breaks the solids and T paper up and jets it to the sewer dump hole. I WOULD RECOMMEND IT TO YOU. And once you do the Calgon treatment you will be in good sewer shape.

Rob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

NJDevilsFan said:


> Does anybody have any experience using this product on an Outback?
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...-solution/16617
> 
> Like many people my black tank sensors get stuck. I have read the helpful posts about Calgon and will try that, but this product looked promising. Any idea if it will clean the black tank? Thanks. Jon


It is not designed to clean the tank or sensors but just move the contents black and gray tanks from point A to point B which may be above the tanks location and a long way away.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

THE SEWER SOLUTION WILL NOT CLEAN THE TANKS, BUT THE CALGON TREATMENT DOES WONDERS FOR THE TANKS. THE SEWER SOLUTION DOES ITS JOB WONDERFULLY ALSO.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

What exactly do you do with the calgon. Fill the tank and let it set in there or drive around with it? What kind of calgon do you get?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Beaner242 said:


> What exactly do you do with the calgon. Fill the tank and let it set in there or drive around with it? What kind of calgon do you get?


I use a capful of liquid Calgon Water Softener (found in the laundry detergent section at most Wal-Mart stores) in each tank, after dumping/flushing, and along with the "Green Stuff" (Thetfords tank chemicals). The Calgon makes the inside of the tanks slick, which helps prevent stuff from sticking to the sides and causing false tank sensor readings. I put a capful of Calgon and 4 oz. of Thetford's down the kitchen sink drain and also the toilet. Then I put a couple gallons of water in each tank, also. As we drive home, tha solution sloshes around in the tanks. Works like a champ.

But I use the Flush King for cleaning my tanks. It also uses a water hose to attach (not included). It has its own gate valve, so after dumping, I close the Flush King gate valve while leaving the Black Tank valve open, then turn on the water to clean the Black Tank. It backfills the tank, and the clear plastic tube allows you to see if any stuff is still flowing out and when it starts to flow clear water. After 2-3 back-flushes, the tanks are **** and span!

Then I clean the gray tank, the same way.

Then open the gate valve and let the Flush King rinse out the "stinky slinky."

Then the Calgon and the Green Stuff.

Just the way I do things. There are other solutions out there that probably work just as well.

Mike


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We've had ours since we got the TT in 2005. As stated, it will not clean the tank, _(use a quickie flush for this), _and the calgon helps. You will need a hose/water connection at the dumpsite to use it, but this is commonly available. It is slower than the big hose, but it can also pump uphill, _(I've had to use this feature, it saved a long weekend for me), _and over extended distances with hose extensions.

I have no complaints, or plans to get rid of mine!

Dave


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We like our Sewer Solution but I did try to get our dealer to put in a Quickie Flush - they would not do it. The Sewer Solution works fine with the aforementioned Calgon + tank solution method. My tanks do not get clean but it does rinse quite a bit of "stuff" out. When I want to clean the black tank, I shove the spray wand down the toilet and use that.

Here are some shortcomings of the product as I have experienced them:
1. We have camped at several sites that do not have a threaded spigot to hook the water hose up to. A "water thief" will not hold for the pressure needed to run the sewer solutions. We end up just having to use the "stinky slinky" and wash tanks at a later time (blech).
2. It takes a long time to do the "fill/rinse" cycle enough times to move enough "junk" out of the black tank so that I am reasonably comfortable that it is decently rinsed out. 45min. vs. 10min on a Quickie Flush. I have filled my black tank 8-9 times with my Sewer Solution before in order to not see a bunch of "stuff" coming out. Takes forever.
3. It does not "clean" the tank. It puts water into the tank and lets it back out which does produce a sort of "rinse".
4. When you live in West Texas and you are at a State Park dumping your tanks - sitting there with your truck off ($4.00 gas + 45min. at the station = no idling) with your wife and 2 daughters in a roasting hot truck while you "fill-rinse, fill-rinse" time and again does not make a pleasant end to an otherwise pleasant trip.

My next camper will have a black tank rinser of some sort installed before we use it for the first time.

Having said all of that - the Sewer Solution is a well made, quality product and generally speaking, we do like using it.

-CC


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have posted several times recommending this. We have been using the sewer solution for over two years, camping for about 15 month of that. It works perfectly. It is clean and not stinky, and is easy to use. I carry 1" pvc sections of varying lenths in the OB bumper. It will pump at least 30' and even up a slight hill. I do carry a standard "stinky slinky" with me if I have to use a dump.


----------

